# Wing Chun in Atlantic Canada



## Gruenewald (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm interested in Wing Chun classes, but my searches have turned up nothing as far as classes in Atlantic Canada are concerned. I looked here and found only classes in British Columbia, Alberta, Quebec, and a whole lot in Ontario. I don't suppose anybody knows of a place where I could practice in either New Brunswick or Nova Scotia? Alternatively, where's the best place to go for information from which I could study Wing Chun until I'm able to find a real class to attend in one of the aforementioned provinces (it may take me upwards of ten years to be able to attend classes outside Atlantic Canada)?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 14, 2010)

Its illegal.
Chrétien and Martin Liberal governments banned it all years ago. The guys in other parts of Canada are breaking the law.
Dont vote Liberal.
Oh if a young Newfoundland lady shows up here saying Im kidding and Im Conservative, just dont believe the young lady behind the curtain.   
:angel:


----------



## Gruenewald (Jul 16, 2010)

Nobody? Really?


----------



## Yoshin9 (Oct 18, 2010)

Check out Bushido Kai for JKD version of Wing Chun.

Also give me a PM and we'll talk.


----------

